# RStudio



## pyret (Feb 25, 2019)

z


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 26, 2019)

Find the maintainer of the rstudio package.  Contact them.  Maybe post a PR (bug report) against the package.

If you feel like debugging this yourself: The problem seems to be a missing Qt function in the shareable library.  Probably a mismatch between installed Qt version and this package; probably cause by a screwup in the dependencies.  Qt is the graphics library used by KDE (and many other things).


----------



## talsamon (Feb 26, 2019)

Try:
`export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/qt5`


----------



## twllnbrck (Feb 26, 2019)

Try to add QT_EXCLUDE_GENERIC_BEARER=1 to your environment. There are some similar issues with other Qt5 apps PR 232318


----------



## kodi (Jul 25, 2019)

Has any one able to install RStudio on FreeBSD 12 release ? Thank you.


----------



## twllnbrck (Jul 26, 2019)

I think the port is actually broken cause it fails to build with devel/boost 1.70.
https://www.freshports.org/devel/RStudio/


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 26, 2019)

Last time I test rstudio was broken. I switched to texmaker.
But it would would be nice to also be able to produce .html


----------



## twllnbrck (Jul 27, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> Last time I test rstudio was broken. I switched to texmaker.


For which purpose did you used RStudio that you can substitute it with texmaker?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 27, 2019)

I used it in a non-R way. Just rmarkdown with latex and python script to create graphs. But rstudio allows a very very easy and good export to .html. As far as I know texmaker doesn't.


----------

